# -meaning of -kin when attached to a verb



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

Hyvää iltaa!

Can the sentence _Kalle__ tanssii*kin* __hyvin_ be translated as _Kalle is *also *a good dancer_? It was translated this way in one of the exercises, but doesn't the suffix -kin mean negation and not...mmm... addition, when attached to a verb?

Kiitos!


----------



## Hakro

Carrot Ironfoundersson said:


> Can the sentence _Kalle__ tanssii*kin* __hyvin_ be translated as _Kalle is *also *a good dancer_? It was translated this way in one of the exercises, but doesn't the suffix -kin mean negation and not...mmm... addition, when attached to a verb?


The translation is perfect.

Note that the sentences:
Kalle*kin* tanssii hyvin.
Kalle tanssii*kin* hyvin.
Kalle tanssii hyvin*kin*.
... have different meanings.

Instead of -kin we use the suffix -kaan/-kään for negation:
Kalle*kaan* ei tanssi hyvin.
Kalle ei tanssi*kaan* hyvin.
Kalle ei tanssi hyvin*kään*.


----------



## sakvaka

It can also be interpreted like this:

_Whoa, Kalle is a good dancer! I thought he'd be bad at it._

_Luulin hänen halvaantuneen loppuelämäkseen, mutta nyt hän käveleekin jo ilman tukea._
_Maija ei olekaan niin tylsä kuin luulin. Nyt kun tarkemmin ajattelee, niin hän onkin ihan mukava tyttö._


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

_I thought he would be paralyzed for the rest of his life, but now he can *even *walk without support.

Maya is not *all that *stupid as I thought her to be. When she starts using her brains she can *even *be a pretty cool girl.

_Are my translations OK? And I didn't quite get this construction: _Luulin hänen halvaantuneen. _How is it built_?_


----------



## Hakro

Carrot Ironfoundersson said:


> _I thought he would be paralyzed for the rest of his life, but now he can *even *walk without support.
> 
> Maya is not *all that *stupid as I thought her to be. *On second thought,* she can *even *be a pretty cool girl.
> 
> _Are my translations OK? And I didn't quite get this construction: _Luulin hänen halvaantuneen. _How is it built_?_


----------



## sakvaka

I don't know if English would express the intended meaning with the word 'even', but roughly I meant the following:
_
I thought he'd be paralyzed for the rest of his life, but now he's (*surprisingly*) able to walk without support._
_*It seems* that Maija isn't so *boring *as I thought her to be. *On second thought*, she's *actually *a pretty *nice *girl.
_
-kin/-kaan indicates therefore coming around or changing one's previous opinion.


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

> -kin/-kaan indicates therefore coming around or changing one's previous opinion



Well, that's a tough one... And I definitely need a better dictionary.

Thank you!


----------

